# new tires for my ram



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

I just bought some Nitto's, Terra Grappler for my old '99 Ram. Does anyone have thoughts about these tires for sand? I read good reviews and have spoken to a few people before I bought them. They told me, these were some of the best all around tires. Any additional thoughts would be useful. They are 285/75/16 A/T.
Thanks!


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

I'll double check but I think my brother had issues with the belts in the tires premature breaking making big softballs and bald spots in the treads and Nitto stop offering a warranty On those or shops wouldn't warranty them but Would warranty the Nitto 2 terras... I'm almost sure it was those ...otherwise hee had no complants. Dodge ram Cummins 4x4 newer body style.


----------



## HossRoss (Feb 9, 2014)

I was thinking Nittos myself till tire man talked me to Coopers with a better sidewall and 50,000mi warranty?
I do see a lot of Nittos on the jobsite thou


----------



## buster (Nov 16, 2006)

Any tire will work on the sand if aired properly.I prefer a smooth and quiet ride to the beach,air down and enjoy.You will be fine with yours as long as there are no problems with the tire itself as IPNURWATER stated.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I ran the terra grappler in a 325-65R18 size on my last Tahoe. They were flat out awesome and i got well over 60k on them before they wore out. Im pretty anal about rotating my tires.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

1BadF350 said:


> I ran the terra grappler in a 325-65R18 size on my last Tahoe. They were flat out awesome and i got well over 60k on them before they wore out. Im pretty anal about rotating my tires.


I rotate my tires religiously also. 
"buster"- I always air down on beach sand, idiots are the 1's that don't and get stuck.
As regards to IPNURWATER, I bought them at a national retailer with a warranty. So hopefully I'll get my $ worth.


----------

